# aba megasquirt base map



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

i just bought a megasquirt 1 v3.0 and i was wondering if anyone have a base map to help to help me get the car running. this a a bone stock aba


----------



## editionone_16v (Sep 2, 2006)

http://www.spitfireefi.com/downloads.shtml
I guess the first one should get you started. These things will start on anything really If the spark is there in the right time and you're rich enough. It's more of a question off finding a good ignition map for your engine.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (editionone_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *editionone_16v* »_http://www.spitfireefi.com/downloads.shtml
I guess the first one should get you started. These things will start on anything really If the spark is there in the right time and you're rich enough. It's more of a question off finding a good ignition map for your engine.


x2
everything he said


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

is this a stock aba? I have one for a n/a ABA. i was using g60 injectors though. the zip file includes 2 maps. aba map is a very mild map perfect for daily driving and good on gas. the other one is the one I used when I wanted to have some fun. http://rapidshare.com/files/250458958/msq.zip.html IM me if you're interested on a set of g60 injectors.


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

thnx i'll let u know how it runs


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

one small question , a friend of mine recently did a aba swap in a mk2 ce1 golf. the car would swing but he gets no spark and and of coarse no fuel. if we test for current coming out of the connector for the coil we would a readin when ignition is switched on. from what i see everything is connect right. if the coil is dead could this cause this problem ?


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (broko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broko* »_is this a stock aba? I have one for a n/a ABA. i was using g60 injectors though. the zip file includes 2 maps. aba map is a very mild map perfect for daily driving and good on gas. the other one is the one I used when I wanted to have some fun. http://rapidshare.com/files/250458958/msq.zip.html IM me if you're interested on a set of g60 injectors. 

Downloaded
Unzipped
Took a look
and
There's no tables there? Not sure but doesn't look like a complete file to me.


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_
Downloaded
Unzipped
Took a look
and
There's no tables there? Not sure but doesn't look like a complete file to me.


files are called 1030.msq & aba map.msq 
double click on them to open on megatune.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (broko)*

Maybe the older version of Megatune on my home computer won't see the complete file?


----------



## editionone_16v (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

I've opened it with Tuner Studio. It reports an older format or something like that but it works. 
Req-fuel looks kinda off point, Idle is at 27%ve and max is ~55% kinda low resolution if im not mistaken.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (editionone_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *editionone_16v* »_Req-fuel looks kinda off point, Idle is at 27%VE and max is ~55% kinda low resolution if i'm not mistaken.

AFAIK the fuel (VE) table is a 256-bit map, you can scale those numbers on a 0-255 scale, 100 isn't the highest number you can input, using larger numbers will give you a more fine tunable map, in essence higher resolution.
IIRC If 55 is the largest number, megasquirt will see that as the high point, making the idle value of 27 equal to 49% of peak fuel.
If you were to adjust that 27 one number away to 28 it alters the mixture a whole 1.8% richer, 1.8% is not a super fine tweak.
If you were to alter the Req Fuel appropriately, you can scale the 55 to 255, and turn that 27 idle value into 125.
Then if you needed to really fine tune the idle value and go to 126, you would only be changing the mixture 0.4% instead of 1.8%
Follow?
If 55 is to 255
then 27 is to 125
So, take the numbers in the map and multiply them all by 4.6363636363636363636363636363636 and round off to the nearest whole number.
I think tuner studio allows you to select cells and then multiply/divide as needed or go up/down whole numbers.
IIRC then you would only need to reduce the Req Fuel to come out with the same AFR as before hand.
Its all simple math really.
*EDIT: I see that the high point on the map is 60, not 55, so you would have to multiply by 4.25 not 4.63 repeating.*



_Modified by L33t A2 at 1:41 AM 7-2-2009_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (L33t A2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33t A2* »_I think tuner studio allows you to select cells and then multiply/divide as needed or go up/down whole numbers.


you can do this in MT as well, but tunerstudio is the hot **** these days anyway


----------



## m4st3r_iNf3rNuS (Oct 27, 2014)

broko said:


> is this a stock aba? I have one for a n/a ABA. i was using g60 injectors though. the zip file includes 2 maps. aba map is a very mild map perfect for daily driving and good on gas. the other one is the one I used when I wanted to have some fun. http://rapidshare.com/files/250458958/msq.zip.html IM me if you're interested on a set of g60 injectors.


i'm having a buddy comming to install MS on his ABA, just wondering if you could share again your MAPs, since rapidshare is down

thanks


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have a few on msruns.com


----------

